# Problème clé Leef version mobile



## Gigi235 (4 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour

J’ai une clé Leef , version mobile et non génération 3

Depuis la dernier version 11 de Appel, elle ne fonctionne plus?

Je leur écrit ,mais juste des réponse en anglais et parle d’une mise à jour sur mon ordi

Mon problème est pas mon ordi mais  mon iPad , tablette

On peut m’aider ?

Merci à l’avance

*Note de la modération :* aucun rapport avec la présentation des membres ! On déménage dans la bonne section.


----------

